# SO Tired...



## lilly073 (Apr 16, 2012)

We fight about everything but I can never "win" even when I know I am right I have to make the apology and play nice. Everything is a game and I feel very manipulated all the time. I have asked for a divorce several times and I always get played into the bad guy. He thinks all our problem are small simple things but he never bothers to fix them even after years of marriage counseling. Do the games every end or do the games cause the end?


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

If you've gone through years of MC and are still miserable you need to leave. If he ALWAYS has to be right, if you always have to back down...it's because he's a control freak and, yes, the manipulation you feel is REAL.

Why have you "asked" him for a divorce? Do you live in a no-fault state? If so, he doesn't have to ever AGREE to the divorce...it will happen anyway.

Forget the MC; get yourself into IC. Get yourself a good attorney. Come here for support as frequently as you need. We'll be rooting for you!


----------



## lilly073 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes we live in a no fault state. I have asked for a divorce several times but he always uses the kids against me. I am simply I would rather it end now before we can't stand to be in the same room. Cause that would be worse for the kids.


----------

